# Symptoms getting worse before better



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all,
In my introductory thread I discussed how I am feeling worse since starting synthroid (could be coincidence or not) and some helpful folks said this is not uncommon. I thought I'd come and post here and find a larger consensus...

Did your symptoms become worse before they got better aftr starting treatment?

I was diagnosed celiac 3 months ago and the gluten free diet has helped with my GI issues, hair regrowth, and migraines. I was then diagnosed as hypothyroid 5 weeks ago and was started on 50 mcg synthroid. My tests were:
TSH - 14.27 (reference range 0.20-6.00 mIU/L) in July
TSH - 13.42 (0.20-6.00 mIU/L) in August
Free T4 - 11.6 (10-25 pmol/L)
TPO Ab - 33.8 (0-34.0 kIU/L)

I've been on synthroid for 5 weeks and it has helped with my "C" and I feel less cold, but I was hit with a wave of heavy fatigue, flu-like symptoms but without the flu, hair is falling out again, arthritic pains in my hands, elbows, and shoulders, and the last couple of days I have what seems to be tendon pains on the inside of both wrists (odd). I get waves of these symptoms a few times a year, but I wasn't expecting to feel worse again now that I'm being treated. I'm starting to suspect it could be something else (another AI disease) but I would be very happy if this is an adjustment period that will soon pass.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Did they ever run the thyroid antibodies tests for you? If so, what were the results?


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Did they ever run the thyroid antibodies tests for you? If so, what were the results?


My doctor just ran the thyroid peroxidase antibody test and it was 33.8 (ref range 0-34). The only reason he ran the TPO Ab was because I requested it; I didn't ask for the other because I wasn't expecting a Hypo diagnosis and it was the only thyroid antibody I could remember while flustered... I actually still can't remember the other one... Tg Ab I think? LOL


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Did your symptoms become worse before they got better aftr starting treatment?


Yes. This is pretty common as you have discovered. Often this happens again with each dose change as well.

Keep in mind that it takes about 6 weeks for T4 replacement to build up in your system--and you were put on a starting dose. Chances are that your labs are still quite hypo, and you are going to be having several dose increases until your levels come down into range.

Unfortunately, each step requires a waiting period for the T4 to build up in your system--so your expectation should be that it will take quite a while to feel better. Sometimes it is a period after your levels stabilize before you get symptom relief.

I don't mean to sound discouraging--a lot of people underestimate the amount of time it takes to "fix" the problem--it's easier to ride it out if you keep that in the back of your mind.

When are you due for follow up blood work? Hopefully relatively soon?


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Lainey. Thanks for the reply. 

That T4 build up is so slow...It is discouraging to know that I probably won't feel well until well after Xmas. I sort of wish my doc would up my dosage quickly (partially depending on labs of course) so I can get this adjustment period over with faster! LOL I do get tested late this week and I'll be back in to the doctor's office a week after that. I'm anxious to see if there is any improvement, plus I convinced him to test my T3's too so I'm curious what that will look like.

I tell my kids that patience is a virtue... I guess I need to practice what I preach.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

We understand--we have all been through it--and there's nothing wrong with wanting to feel better faster.

Who knows, your numbers may shift faster than you think. In the meantime, it's better to go up slowly, only because too much too soon can cause problems of its own.

Post the labs when we get them--hopefully there is progress!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And remember....no two people are alike.....so you may well feel better BEFORE the holidays. Think positive.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

